# New R3 need Seatpost input



## Har (Oct 16, 2002)

Need a new seatpost on a new R3 frame build up, 0 set back is what i ride, thoughts on a carbon post VS. a Thomson Aluminum

thanks


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

On a zero offset it will make little difference. Go with what you like. 

IMO...Thomson = mountain bike.


----------

